#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  مشکل با ارور 80070570*0 هنگام نصب ویندوز 7

## mojtabashaye

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید بزرگوار 
بنده هنگام نصب ویندوز 7 با پیغام خطای زیر مواجه شدم 
Windows cannot install required files. The file may be corrupt or   missing. Make sure all files required for installation are available,   and restart the installation. Error code: 0x80070570.
این مشکل در هنگام نصب ویندوز 32 بیتی اتفاق افتاد . البته از سایت  مایکروسافت چند راه حل هم گرفتم اما جواب نداد . جالب اینجاست که ویندوز  اکس پی رو نصب کردم . خواهشا اساتید کمک کنند  .

----------

*pedram*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pedram

دوست عزیزم شما اجازه ندارید چند پست .برای یک مورد بزنید .مدیر بخش حتما اخطار خواهد داد .خلاف مقررات سایت هست

----------

*akbarof*,*mojtabashaye*,*tahaali9095*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## NPTiak

با سلام،
با یه درایو و دی وی دی سالم امتحان کنید.
موفق باشید

----------

*mojtabashaye*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## jaxtor

> با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید بزرگوار 
> بنده هنگام نصب ویندوز 7 با پیغام خطای زیر مواجه شدم 
> Windows cannot install required files. The file may be corrupt or   missing. Make sure all files required for installation are available,   and restart the installation. Error code: 0x80070570.
> این مشکل در هنگام نصب ویندوز 32 بیتی اتفاق افتاد . البته از سایت  مایکروسافت چند راه حل هم گرفتم اما جواب نداد . جالب اینجاست که ویندوز  اکس پی رو نصب کردم . خواهشا اساتید کمک کنند  .


دوست عزیز سی دی ویندوز شما مشکل دارد سی دی ویندوز را تعویض کنید

با تشکر

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*mojtabashaye*,*tahaali9095*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mojtabashaye

> دوست عزیز سی دی ویندوز شما مشکل دارد سی دی ویندوز را تعویض کنید
> 
> با تشکر


با چند سی دی ویندوز دیگر تست کردم و دی وی رایتر رو هم عوض کردم اما مشکل همچنان ادامه دارد .

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## mojtabashaye

> دوست عزیزم شما اجازه ندارید چند پست .برای یک مورد بزنید .مدیر بخش حتما اخطار خواهد داد .خلاف مقررات سایت هست


من یک بار پست زدم حتما اشتباهی شده

----------

*pedram*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## mavaramat

سلام،اشاره نکردید لپ تاپ هست یا کامپیوتر؟با فلش مموری نصب کنید ببینید بازم اخطار میده.
یا علی

----------

*mojtabashaye*

----------


## pedram

شاید بله ممکن هست کسی مشابه سوال شما داشته .در این صورت پوزش بنده را بپذیرید .ولی من اونجا به دوستمون پاسخ دادم .والانم در خدمت شما هستم .

خطای فعلی میگه شما مقداری از فایل بوت را از دست دادید وX برنامه که شامل بوت ایبل هست را از بین رفتند .برای اینکه راحت نصب کنید از یک ویندوز اورجینال استفاده کنید ودرایو c  را فرمت کنید .ومطمعا نصب کنید .وممکن هست ورژن این dvd هم با اونکه نصب هست همخوانی نداشته باشه .مثال .اون 64Bit باشه اینکه دارید نصب میکنید 32Bit دقت کنید .مشگل در فرمت کردن درایو c مرتفع خواهد شد .موفق باشید

----------

*mojtabashaye*

----------


## ALIGHOLAMPOR

سلام دوست عزیز شما به نظر من یک فلش 4گیگ را بوت ایبل کن و فایلهای دا خل سیدی را داخل فلش کپی کن اگر هنگام کپی ارور نداد هم از سیدی اطمینان پیدا میکنی بعد از روی فلش نصب کن اگر از روی فلش هم همین جوری بود به سخت افزارت شک کن که ممکنه برای ویندوز ضعیف باشه اگر روش بوت ایبل کردن فلش را بلد نیستی در وبلاک من موجود است توی گوگل رایانه کمک غلامپور را سرچ کن

----------

*mojtabashaye*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## A.R.T

> با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید بزرگوار 
> بنده هنگام نصب ویندوز 7 با پیغام خطای زیر مواجه شدم 
> Windows cannot install required files. The file may be corrupt or   missing. Make sure all files required for installation are available,   and restart the installation. Error code: 0x80070570.
> این مشکل در هنگام نصب ویندوز 32 بیتی اتفاق افتاد . البته از سایت  مایکروسافت چند راه حل هم گرفتم اما جواب نداد . جالب اینجاست که ویندوز  اکس پی رو نصب کردم . خواهشا اساتید کمک کنند  .


درود
اگه از سالم بودن رایتر و سی دی ویندوز مطئمن هستید
*یکبار به قسمت BIOS رفته و در تنظيمات مربوط به HDD  ،‌گزينه AHCI را به ATA تغيير دهيد.*
این راهنمایی بود که توی ساین میکروسافت گذاشته شده بود
البته شما  قبلا گفتید راهنمایی های سایت میکروسافت را انجام داده اید ولی بیان نکردید
چه کارهایی انجام دادید

----------

*amir99*,*mojtabashaye*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## ♦Nosrat♦

*سلام دوست عزیز 
هارد را* *تعویض* *یا* *پارتیشن بندی** مجدد کنید*.

----------

*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*amir99*,*mojtabashaye*,*NPTiak*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mojtabashaye

از تمامی دوستان بابت توجه و همیت سپاسگذارم . این pc سی پی یو 2010 دو هسته ای با 4 گیگ رم داره . البته با فلش تست نکردم . با فلش انجام میدم و به دوستان اطلاع میدم . بازهم بابت توجهتون سپاسگذارم .

----------

*abady*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## mojtabashaye

> سلام دوست عزیز شما به نظر من یک فلش 4گیگ را بوت ایبل کن و فایلهای دا خل سیدی را داخل فلش کپی کن اگر هنگام کپی ارور نداد هم از سیدی اطمینان پیدا میکنی بعد از روی فلش نصب کن اگر از روی فلش هم همین جوری بود به سخت افزارت شک کن که ممکنه برای ویندوز ضعیف باشه اگر روش بوت ایبل کردن فلش را بلد نیستی در وبلاک من موجود است توی گوگل رایانه کمک غلامپور را سرچ کن


واقعا تشکر . راه حلتون جواب داد و ویندوز رو نصب کردم

----------

*abady*,*ALIGHOLAMPOR*,*ghashghashi*,*NPTiak*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## mitra5576

سلام برای من هم همین مشکل پیش اومده فکرکنم ازکارت گرافیکش باشه نمیذاره ویندوز 7نصب بشه بهتره گرافیک عوض بشه  :مشکل با ارور 80070570*0 هنگام نصب ویندوز 7: مطمئن نیستم اگه کسی میتونه مشکلو حل کنه راهنمایی کنه ممنون

خیلی متشکر مشکل من حل شد :مشکل با ارور 80070570*0 هنگام نصب ویندوز 7:

----------

*abady*,*ادریس خان*

----------

